# can i drink a beer or two while im on celexa??



## chasingthecool (Sep 17, 2011)

i just want to drink a couple of beers (no more than 2) i want to know if i can or not. i want to drink but haven't yet because im a little worried.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

If you're close with your pdoc, ask him/her. 

I wouldn't recommend it if you have just started Celexa though (in your first two months of taking it, but hey your pdoc may not consider it too big a deal(doubt this lol)).

I've been on Lexapro for 5-6 years, which is very similar to celexa, and don't find a problem drinking two beers here and there. Lol just careful with hard alcohol & shots as you will be more likely to black out.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

you should be fine if you just have one or two beers, but the medication can make the effects of alcohol stronger. so if alcohol makes you giddy, you might get giddier. if it brings you down, you might be "downer." remember alcohol is a depressant, so always use with caution!


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I wouldn't


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

i think thats an anti depressant right? if it is be careful. 

some people are fine drinking and some people get absolutly ****ing wasted after a few drinks or even 2-3. I reccomend drinking one drink and seeing how you feel after 30-1hr then take it from there.

when i was on prozac i drank 3 drinks which usually gives me a little buzz but at the time i was drunk. i kept on drinking and did stupid things.
just a heads up. everyones body is different.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I self medicated with alcohol for about 4 years and never had a problem with it in fact i made friends because of the positive effects it gives. 
Add a medication like effexor or Paxil and when i drank i would get sloshed and do the craziest most embarrassing things that were completely out of character. I lost friends and even a partner because of my behavior. Lost my license 4 times including the last time crashed my gf's car. It took me a long time and finding the love of my life to really start giving s **** and stop the bad/stupid behavior. 
Some people are fine mixing but then why risk it ? You could be like me and do something you could regret the rest of your life


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

super said:


> i think thats an anti depressant right? if it is be careful.
> 
> some people are fine drinking and some people get absolutly ****ing wasted after a few drinks or even 2-3. I reccomend drinking one drink and seeing how you feel after 30-1hr then take it from there.
> 
> ...





blakeyz said:


> I self medicated with alcohol for about 4 years and never had a problem with it in fact i made friends because of the positive effects it gives.
> Add a medication like effexor or Paxil and when i drank i would get sloshed and do the craziest most embarrassing things that were completely out of character. I lost friends and even a partner because of my behavior. Lost my license 4 times including the last time crashed my gf's car. It took me a long time and finding the love of my life to really start giving s **** and stop the bad/stupid behavior.
> Some people are fine mixing but then why risk it ? You could be like me and do something you could regret the rest of your life


Oh yes, I've done the craziest things on Lexapro w/alcohol. It's so strange cause after a few beers, I'll be fine, then one more drink will totally push me over the edge to blackout crazy.

And wierd thing is sometimes I can have a certain number of drinks, let's say 6, but then the following week, I'll drink same number of drinks, and it will destroy me lol. Any more than 3 beers is gambling for me, while on Lexapro.

During the times I took breaks (not recommended) of a month here and there, my tolerance would increase and although I would still get drunk, I wouldn't black out and go crazy.

I've been trying to gain more control over when I do drink (always has been like once every two weeks or so) and limitting myself to three beers, but I have had two incidents already this year.

Back when I was younger, was almost arrested 2 or 3 times, I've lucked out, but dont plan on gambling my luck again.

(I've drank no more than 3 beers every two weeks, for past two months, hope to keep this consistant!)


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Xande said:


> Oh yes, I've done the craziest things on Lexapro w/alcohol. It's so strange cause after a few beers, I'll be fine, then one more drink will totally push me over the edge to blackout crazy.
> 
> And wierd thing is sometimes I can have a certain number of drinks, let's say 6, but then the following week, I'll drink same number of drinks, and it will destroy me lol. Any more than 3 beers is gambling for me, while on Lexapro.
> 
> ...


yep the night i drank on it i nearly got arrested too.
got into two fights as well. horrible, horrible night.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Im surprised that so many of you all get affected so much by alcohol while on ssri's. Just goes to show you that everyone will react differently i guess. I personally don't have any problems drinking alcohol while on my ssri (paxil). I've been on paxil for about 2 years and i drink about 3 times a week, usually about 8-10 beers on those nights. I don't get any drunker than i did before i began my meds.


----------



## Beretta (Aug 21, 2011)

I have heard that the following can happen:

1. For some the alcohol has a stronger effect.
2. For some the alcohol has no effect so they keep drinking and suddenly black out.
3. For some there is no difference.

I am #3. I can drink and it doesn't feel any different from when I wasn't on Celexa.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Beretta said:


> I have heard that the following can happen:
> 
> 1. For some the alcohol has a stronger effect.
> 2. For some the alcohol has no effect so they keep drinking and suddenly black out.
> ...


Yup, great summary lol.

I''m unfortunately #1 & #2.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I never had any bad experiences with ssris and alcohol, everyone's different though really only one way to find out.


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

my psychatrist said 1 or 2 beers is alright but if i can avoid drinking that is good. i am on zoloft


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Once your body is used to them (after a few weeks to a month) then a couple of beers should be fine, I mean I was on a high dose of paxil when I used to drink and had been drunk on paxil a couple of times, and it was no better or worse the next day.
The only drug I cannot drink on even one sip, is effexor, its like poison in my system if I drink anything with a hint of alcohol in


----------

